# Pickin in the panhandle roll call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2009)

My Side of the Mountain will be there.  Anyone else?

Charlie Daniels is playing Saturday night. 

http://www.panhandlepickin.com/


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Finney (Sep 8, 2009)

My buddy "Hambones by the Fire" will be there.  Stop by his site and tell him, "Finney says hi".  He'll know what you mean.


----------

